# 65 GTO Manual Steering



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I wanted to convert my 65 GTO to power steering. It has a 400 cu in. pontiac engine from 1968 in it....block number: 9790071. I'm wondering how I pick the right conversion kit? Someone said on an earlier post I was reading that you needed to know the number on the timing cover/water pump to figure out what you needed.... Any help? I'm confused and don't want to get the wrong parts. :banghead: Paul.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most '68 and earlier blocks used an 8 bolt water pump, which has a different depth than the 69-up 11 bolt pump. Pulleys can be exchanged, but it gets tricky. Very tricky. Your best bet by far is to get the complete set up off of a '64-'67 junked A body and bolt it on. Way cheaper, too. I'd try Hemmings Motor News. Doing it individually, I've seen single pulley's go for $80 apiece.....It can add up really fast. Good luck.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*A few more questions...*

Thanks GTO GUY! Did you mean ....when you said the complete set....the pulleys, brackets and PS pump? Also 64--68 A bodies....I assume GMs in that timeframe...like which cars other than GTO cuz I probably won't find a GTO. Paul.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Paul, the best bet would be a '64 or '65, because the center link and pitman arm are the same. The '66-'68 stuff will work, just not the pitman arm and center link. You can get a gearbox from NAPA.....I paid about $135 for one 3 years ago. Works great. I would get the pump, pulleys, and brackets from a '64-'65 Ponitac Tempest or LeMans with the v8. Other GM A bodies used the same gearbox, pitman arm and draglink, but the brackets and pulleys won't work. Other A bodies are Buick Skylark, Olds Cutlass/F-85, and Chevy Malibu/Chevelle. You need the PS pump, water pump pulley, poss. crank pulley, PS mounting brackets, etc. from a Pontiac. And it doesn't necessarily have to be an A body. Any 326-389-on up V8 car '64--'67 will do.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Paul,

Pontiac used 9790071 blocks for 68 and 69 with one of the differences being an 8 or 11 bolt water pump. Verify that your car has the 8 bolt water pump used in 68. If your block is from 69 with an 11 bolt WP then you have a new set of problems and like geeteeohguy says," it gets tricky"

Early 69 used a 4" water pump and in late 69 they changed to a 4.5" WP.

Most of the aftermarket suppliers will carry the parts you need and don't forget the small parts like; the Power Steering Pump Mounting Plate, the steering coupler, steering coupler bolts and the gear box bolts.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Try Larescorp.com, they carry all the parts and were very helpful in getting me the right rag joint and other parts to convert my 66' with a 70' block.


----------

